# Documents Required For Getting Internet Set Up At Home?



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Just wondering what documents do you actually need to get the net in at your home?

Is it the usual:

Passport copy
Visa Copy
UAE ID Card

or anything else?

Someone said I would probably need a no objection letter from my company?

I know the simple thing is go to see the company that does the net but ive not been in a mall for the best part of 2 weeks and ive tried calling but never actually get to speak to anything other than a machine!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You'll need your tenancy contract also.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

After_Shock said:


> Just wondering what documents do you actually need to get the net in at your home?
> 
> Is it the usual:
> 
> ...


For Etisalat:

Etisalat - eLife - Tripleplay

*note that while the link is for their triple play, it's the same requirements for the other options (browse the other options..)

For Du:

Home services required documents


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

saraswat said:


> For Etisalat:
> 
> Etisalat - eLife - Tripleplay
> 
> ...


Thats excellent thanks.

Both me and another work colleague looked on Du's site a few times and simply couldnt find that page!!


----------



## MissDancer (May 11, 2010)

just the Emirates ID is required and you'll get your connections within 2 days, maximum of 4 days


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

I got my Etisalat triple play connected 4 days ago. The guy at the counter just asked for my passport and visa. Even though I had EID card as well as Tenancy Contract, but I didn't need to show them.

I went to Mirdiff City Center branch. The installation technician came to my apt the next day.


----------

